# Can you turn a MJ plant into a female??



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2007)

I forgot where I read this.. 

Some where on the internet.

you can manipulate the MJ plant to be female/male/and hermie.

is this correct??

when a plant is growing before it shows its sex, Can you manipulate its 
enviornment to turn it into a female??  or is it basically luck of the draw.

I ask because I only got 1 mj plant about 5" tall.. I would love to make 
it into a "SHE"  if i can..  

:hubba:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont think there is a way to make ya plants 100%female but things can be done to push up those females rates.Theres a thread on here somewhere about it cant remember where though.But things like keep seedlings stress free as possible having lower temps compared to higher temps,doushing the seedlings in fish emulsion when there at there 3rd set of leaves,feeding then the levels of npk etc havin good humidity etc there were other things aswell but cant remember but yeah to answer ya question i dont think there a 100% way to make em male female hermie hope this helps


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 23, 2007)

It's all in the genetics and is set at seed. There is nothing you can do to get more or less females. But if you stress a female enough they can go hermie. Or you can chemically make em herm.

IF hermies breed with hermies they produce guess what.... hermies.

it is pure luck of the draw and written in stone at seed level, no matter what the internet myths say.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

impossible but it would be nice.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 23, 2007)

I heard that if you stress your plant while in veg, such as suppercropping, or topping your plant can help the odds of being female. This isnt proven of course, but i just topped 3 of my plants and they are already showing signs of female at 2 days in flower.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 23, 2007)

It's pre-set in the genetics, but the real question is, can we manipulate the DNA codeing ??  Why yes we can, and  yes we do,  you can get a strain to give more female seeds than males seed, that's just having the time to do selective breeding. Us hot house growers do this all the time. Mj is no different in the  multplying after their own kind. Can a plant be manipulated to change from male to female ? I don't think so.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Jun 23, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> It's pre-set in the genetics, but the real question is, can we manipulate the DNA codeing ?? Why yes we can, and yes we do, you can get a strain to give more female seeds than males seed, that's just having the time to do selective breeding. Us hot house growers do this all the time. Mj is no different in the multplying after their own kind. Can a plant be manipulated to change from male to female ? I don't think so.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
You can easily turn a female into a hermie. Feminized seeds is a beast of its own....so many myths out there regarding sex change. 
Also environment has a lot to do with the % of females. So between the Selective breeding and environment you could easily get the %'s up. But the Male plant plays just as large of a role in the selection process as a female IMHO.

I'm going to move this thread over to advanced section...there will be a re-direct left in this section.


----------

